# Pointe Mouillee Poachers



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Got up this morning and loaded my bike in the truck because i knew i wouldnt be able to get the boat over the rollers to get into Vermet. I got there and road my bike all the way back to Vermet. Got set up and the birds started to fly. I took a nice redhead drake and all off a sudden i heard some shooting real close and some loud talking. I said what the heck so i walked out of the marsh and up to the dike only to see 5 Arabic guys strolling along on the dike blasting away at birds in Bloody Run(The Refuge). I said to myself you gotta be effin kidding me!! I worked my way over to my gear and made the call the RAP hotline. I really was disgusted at the lack of regard for the law let alone the birds that are using the fuge for security. I didnt feel very comfortable with these guys around, they were getting closer to where i was and if they had that much disregard for the law then i wasnt taking any chances and i got my gear together and high tailed it out of there. I sure hope the C.O. nailed these guys. Frickin amazing man, im so disgusted and angry at this lack of respect for the law and the waterfowl. Its probably the mentality that goes with them all over the place as they go thru life. No regards for anyone.:rant::rant:


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

There has been post of this group before. I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I would have stuck around and tried and got a license plate number. The more info they have on these guys the easier it is for them to catch them. If we could ever get a local cop to show up and hold them until a CO could get there that would be nice, but that will never happen.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Its not the group of guys that have hunted there for the last 10 years. I see those guys many days of the season out in vermet and at the local draws. They may shoot high and call alot, but they would never do this, they know better than that. I did take a picture of a license plate of the only other vehicle in the parking lot but i dont think they parked there. I think they parked over by Mouillee creek and i think they were driving a white chevy montana, sure wasnt the ******* pickup with WackN stack big as life in the back window. I shoulda got a pic of that plate. You know, i really love Pointe Mouillee and have alot of respect for the guys that do the hardcore and to see this just poops on guys like me and others that go thru the extreme to make it happen.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Im sure you are talking about the Seven Eleven clubthese guys have been around for years. They have the money and the number of hunters that they do what they want when they want.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

lawnboy said:


> I&#8217;m sure you are talking about the Seven Eleven club&#8230;these guys have been around for years. They have the money and the number of hunters that they do what they want when they want.


 Naw,wasnt those guys, i know those guys real well , i know what they drive. These are a whole different group of arabic guys. There were 3 other partys hunting there this morning, maybe some of the other guys are on this board and saw it too. Ill be looking for the vehicle at the draw tomorrow I hope i see it. I know all the vehicles that were there this morning not counting the 2 deer hunters in a taurus and a Milan. It was either a suburban with a u.p. sticker on the bumper. I nice newer grey f150, the dude with the wack n stack sticker think it was a ranger:lol: or the white chevy montana/venture van. Im really peaved.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

You know, here, we wait all season long for the big push of Mallards, everyones on pins and needles, we end up sitting on an boatload of em and these fools walk around blowing fuge out. I watched a whole lot of birds pile out of there this a.m. because of these guys. Wonder if it will affect the managed hunt for tomorrow.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I would get all the folks that hunt there together next time, wait for them to case their weapons and than waterboard them


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

lawnboy said:


> Im sure you are talking about the Seven Eleven clubthese guys have been around for years. They have the money and the number of hunters that they do what they want when they want.


thank america for making that possible


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

My buddy and his dad said they saw these guys out there too,but he told me they were doing deer drives in the fuge. Duck hunting sounds more like it cuz he said they didnt have orange on. (not the someone who would deer drive a refuge would bother to wear it) They also told me they called the rap hotline. prolly the same low lifes that would always set up in the fields next to the nelson unit and rain shot down on the people who actually drew it.

P.S. i heard from a reliable second source that they realized they had some extreme vehicle trouble when they got back to the parking lot...


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Holy crud! Chad Vines lives!!! where you been all season man? Its been a great season was hopin to see some of those killer pics.

Funny you say that about theyre car trouble, noone would have deserved that karma better!!!


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

cheeseandquackers said:


> Holy crud! Chad Vines lives!!! where you been all season man? Its been a great season was hopin to see some of those killer pics.
> 
> Funny you say that about theyre car trouble, noone would have deserved that karma better!!!


lol I've been busy this season,and can count on one hand how many times I been out fowling since opener,and the time that i have been free I dedicated to trying to put an arrow through a whitetail pushing the 200 inch mark this year. I found his one side this past winter,and seen him twice in velvet this year,but he's still winning the hid and seek match. I plan on heading out in the morning,so maybe tomorrow afternoon you'll see some bird pics.


----------



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

its not the seven eleven gang they know the law now i always wondered how come these guys always hunted late past hours and of ***** etc. then i hunted with a few of the gang and was told of the ways ducks are hunted in the mother land witch i never really thought of the place for duck hunting but they do hunt birds there so you get a few fresh boaties thats been hunting ducks there and come here and dont know any rules and try hunting like they always have at night out of sink boxes and even the use vof live dekes of course ive not seen live dekes or sink boxes but sure have seen hours abused hunter education and license purchaseing is failing us guys can buy a license with out proper proof of hunters education i know of these from hearing a few talk about getting a license without education


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

lonzo said:


> its not the seven eleven gang they know the law now i always wondered how come these guys always hunted late past hours and of ***** etc. then i hunted with a few of the gang and was told of the ways ducks are hunted in the mother land witch i never really thought of the place for duck hunting but they do hunt birds there so you get a few fresh boaties thats been hunting ducks there and come here and dont know any rules and try hunting like they always have at night out of sink boxes and even the use vof live dekes of course ive not seen live dekes or sink boxes but sure have seen hours abused hunter education and license purchaseing is failing us guys can buy a license with out proper proof of hunters education i know of these from hearing a few talk about getting a license without education


None the less if they are new to area and dont know the law, then i may assume also that they may have put their gear on at home and loaded their shotguns and drove to P.M. and got out and started blasting ducks because if they dont know the law(which is federal law!!!) then they also just might not know about the law that says you cant drive around with a loaded firearm(which im sure they do in the mother land). We cannot exclude anyone from the law when it comes to hunting, Period! THere is code of ethics in the woods with firearms and i certainly did not like the fact that i had to question if i was safe with armed hunters walking up to me. Lonzo no your right its not the gang, like you said those guys wanna earn the bird(with question) none the less they do the hard work, those guys hunt frickin hard man! There is some respect there for those guys.


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2004)

This so called seven eleven crew or their friends are ruining this whole area. They constantly shoot at anything that comes close to them and it doesn't seem to matter how high they are. They have been seen more than once chasing birds out of the refuge because they either can't read or just do not give a crap. I used to try to stay away from them but now they have moved from they area they have always hunted and you can't get away from them. I hope they find a way to close the area to all walk-ins except on the days of the managed hunt, that hopefully will keep them out of the refuge areas! If you do not own a boat maybe you should take up another hobby. 
Now for all you guys that post the videos of hunting areas. Why do you guys feel you have to pinpoint exactly where you are hunting? There is a thing called scouting where you physically go out and find areas to hunt instead of just going on the computer and seeing it. The next time you go out and the parking lot is full or someone comes out and downwinds you, there's a good chance they might have watched your video!

Sorry about the long post but I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels this way especially on the videos!


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

SBE said:


> The next time you go out and the parking lot is full or someone comes out and downwinds you, there's a good chance they might have watched your video!
> 
> Sorry about the long post but I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels this way especially on the videos!


 
What videos??? I don't believe I've ever seen that on here.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

flighthunter said:


> What videos??? I don't believe I've ever seen that on here.


I've poste videos on here and honestly if the cyberscouters think they can just show up and hunt my spots, more power to em, cuz there's a whole lot of you better know what your doing to get to where I'm at. Its not a matter of showing up and shooting birds. Funny after I posted videos I never had a problem with someone being there anytime I wanted to be there. Besides I hunt a public marsh and anyone that did cyberscout and show up to hunt where I was , was pleasantly greeted by the 12 man firing squad that call all day and shoot high birds. Try and compete with that! Ill bet I never have to worry about cyberscouters where I hunt!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2004)

I've seen your video and know the exact spot where you took it. What's the purpose of the video? Alot people are making hunting videos to promote their calls or hunting products but you really never know where they are hunting. Your video started out with a sign of the area you were hunting. You did a good job on the video, I just don't see the point behind broadcasting where you are hunting.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes you probably did know exactly where i was hunting, Did i get less birds because of it. I dont think so. THe way i see it is if the place is gonna get a beat down by a group of guys that are there every single day, then what does it matter? As a matter of fact i wanted some people who thought they would cyberscout, come out and see this first hand. Could you imagine doing all the work, pulling over the dike getting to the spot, fighting the muck and finding out you have to compete with 12 guys going hog wild. They wouldnt be back. As far as the video. I made that video to show some people that i know what i do when i go waterfowling, they had no clue. Just figured since it had everything to do with duck hunting so i figured id post it up. What you didnt see was the video i made of my private spot that i hunt. Its a public marsh whats the big deal. Everyone is all up in arms like i gave away my hunting spot. All in all, no cyberscouters pinched me and i made that video in oct early novemeber. Why is everyone so upset? Do you feel that YOU lost birds because of my videos?


----------

